# login.conf does not work if tcsh but works if csh.



## rigoletto@ (Jul 2, 2017)

I am experiencing a weird behavior with `tcsh` (and `csh`).

I had to set up my LOCALE in the .tcshrc because it didn't work in /etc/login.conf neither in ~/login_conf, _normal user or root_.

These days I come back to investigate why it was not working and after several changes I found out it works if the login shell was `/bin/sh`.

Then, I also tried `/usr/local/bin/bash` and worked, and then worked with `/bin/csh`. 

During this process I noticed different colors when editing the ~/login_conf file while the login shell was `tcsh`.

For some reason, when the login shell is `tcsh` the settings in login.conf and ~/login_conf are at least partially being ignored.

Then, I changed the login shell to `csh` and kept the .tcshrc files, for normal user and root, what worked normally.

Today I renamed the files to .cshrc, and later did a "fix" in the keys parameters:


```
if ( $?tcsh ) then
            bindkey "^[Od"        backward-word        # rxvt
            bindkey "^[Oc"        forward-word        # rxvt
            bindkey    "\e[2~"        overwrite-mode
            bindkey    "\e[3~"        delete-char
            bindkey    "\e[1;5C"    forward-word
            bindkey    "\e[1;5D"    backward-word
            bindkey    "\e[5~"        history-search-backward
            bindkey    "\e[6~"        history-search-forward
            bindkey    "^W"        backward-delete-word
    endif
```

changing


```
if ( $?tcsh ) then
```

to


```
if ( $?csh ) then
```

And so, `forward-word` and `backward-word` stopped working. I use x11/rxvt-unicode.

Any idea of what is going on, or if it should be reported as a bug?

Thank you.

EDIT: *11.0-RELEASE-p1*


----------

